# Info on Mosquito Lagoon and area piers?



## nonamesleft47 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey guys, trying to plan a trip down in mid June and was hoping to hear opinions on the best area to stay that is close to some kind of fishing. Gotta take the girls to Disney (if I can afford it) so I'm pretty limited to the area between Daytona and Cocoa Beach. The wife usually lets me plan these things (insert evil grin) although she wasn't too happy last year when we were in Naples for the rainy season (which also happens to be good snook fishing)... 

I've kind of narrowed it down to New Smyrna Beach or Cocoa beach because they both have piers although I haven't found much info on either pier. 
Any good fish taken from either(kings, tarpon, cobia)? Also both are close to Mosquito Lagoon. Anywhere good to access wade fishing in Mosquito Lagoon? Also is there anywhere that rents kayaks in the area? I'd bring mine but can't see hauling them from Kentucky for just a day or two's use. My son's 10 and lives for fishing so while the girls are at the beach we'll be out somewhere with the rods. Thanks in advance for any help. Ted


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Daytona has two piers...Daytona Pier (not recommended) and Sunglow Pier (recommendd). Sunglow is in Daytona Beach Shores, and is probably the one you are thinking of regarding New Smyrna. Driving from New Smyrna to Daytona is more of a "pain" than it looks, as Ponce Inlet is between the two, so you have to go back to the mainland and use US 1 and then cross back to "beachside" to get back and forth. 

http://www.sunglowpier.com/


Cocoa is also a good option as you are closer to Sebastian Inlet, Mosquito Lagoon, etc. Cocoa will also probably be less crowded than Daytona, since you are coming down during prime tourist season.

Either one gives you pretty quick access to Disney (allow about 1 1/2 hour drive, depending on traffic)


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

There is great wade fishing in the lagoon from parking lot #5 on the northern end. You can also park in lots #7 & #8 for wade fishing. From lot #5, wade north, from lots #7 & #8 wade south. 

Just before you inter the Canaveral National Seashore you can rent a kayak at JB's fish camp. Not sure if you have to launch from there or not, probably do, but there is great fishing there as well. Just do your best to stay clear of all the clam and oyster farm beds.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

You have to launch at JBs if you rent it there. And watch out for all of the boaters crusing around that area if you do take that route. However, the best part of that would be the fish sandwhich you could get at JBs...


----------

